# Pozice částice se



## Jagorr

"V některých podnicích je v poslední době docela problém _domluvit _se česky _domluvit _." Který ze slovosledů byste preferovali? A jak byste to zdůvodnili? Návody k umístění částice _se _(a více méně striktní pravidla slovosledu) se mi zatím nepodářilo najít.

Další problemné případy:


Nicméně zlato SE nechalo SE hledat dále.
Je dobře, že se Zeman neúčastní významných událostí. (stojí _se _vždy hned po _že _ve vedlejší větě?)


----------



## German_lover

_ domluvit se _česky 

-  (nemam poneti proc "se" jde po slovesu)

_
Nicméně zlato SE nechalo hledat dále.


Je dobře, že se Zeman neúčastní významných událostí. (*stojí se vždy hned po že ve vedlejší větě?*)  ANO, je to mozne
_


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Zdravím Jagorre,


> Návody k umístění částice _se _(a více méně striktní pravidla slovosledu) se mi zatím nepodařilo najít.


Zkuste tady: 





> Порядок слов в простом предложении (...) 3. Место энклитик: (...)
> Внутри группы энклитик имеется фиксированный порядок
> 
> вспомогательные глаголы jsem, jsi...,bych..., bys...;
> возвратные компоненты se, si. Возвратные стяженные формы ses, sis;
> дат. пад. личных местоимений mi, ti, mu, ji, nam, vam, jim;
> вин.пад. личных и указательных местоимений mi, ti, ho, ji, nas, je, to;
> другие падежи личных и указательных местоимений.
> Энклитические наречия не имеют строго фиксированного места в группе энклитик.
> Примеры: Prinesl jsem ti to ukazat. Я принес тебе показать это. Ja uz si to nepamatuji. Я уже этого не помню. Sel bych se na to podivat. Я бы пошел посмотреть на это.


Diskusi (v angličtině) o případě, když je ve větě dvakrát "se" najdete tady: "Two reflexive 'se's in a sentence" (myczechrepublic.com).


----------



## Jagorr

Enquiring Mind said:


> Zdravím Jagorre,
> 
> Zkuste tady:
> Diskusi (v angličtině) o případě, když je ve větě dvakrát "se" najdete tady: "Two reflexive 'se's in a sentence" (myczechrepublic.com).



Děkuji Bohužel se tam nenahlíží do příkladů s infinitivem a slovosledem po _že_..


----------



## bibax

Jagorr said:


> ...(stojí _se _vždy hned po _že _ve vedlejší větě?)


Ne vždy. Zájmeno _se (si)_ je nepřízvučné a vyslovuje se s předchozím slovem dohromady (jako jedno slovo). Nemůže tedy stát na začátku věty ("se ti divím" je nestandardní). O své místo ale soupeří s jinými podobnými slovy, např. pomocným slovesem _jsem/jsi/jsme/jste/bych/bys/by/..._ (také většinou nepřízvučným).

Je dobře, že _jsem se_ neúčastnil.
Je dobře, že _jsem si_ nevzal kabát.
Je dobře, že _jsem si_ nic nevzal. (další otazník: proč je _nic_ před slovesem a _kabát_ za slovesem? )
Nevěřím, že _bych se to_ naučil.
Nevěřím, že _bych se_ naučil český slovosled.
Nevěřím, že _bych si to_ zapamatoval.

Zájmeno _se (si)_ stojí až za _jsem/bych_, vše se vyslovuje jako jedno slovo s přízvukem na _že_.

Ale pozor (btw, to není rusky позор, ale внимание):

*jsi se* se povinně mění na *ses
jsi si* se povinně mění na *sis
*
Je dobře, že ses neúčastnil.
Je dobře, že sis nevzal kabát.

(to _"povinně"_ ovšem neznamená, že by hrozil nějaký krutý trest; mnozí píší *"že jsi si"* a dosud je za to nikdo nepotrestal, к сожалению)

Nepřízvučná jsou také krátká osobní (nezvratná) zájmena, ta ale stojí až za _se_:

Je dobře, že _se mu_ nic nestalo.
Je dobře, že _jsem se mu_ omluvil.
Je dobře, že _ses mu_ omluvil.
Je dobře, že _jsem si ji_ nevzal. (např. čepici, Marfušu, ...)
Je dobře, že _sis ho_ nevzal. (kabát, Ivánka, ...)

A tak dále, a tak podobně, až do úplného zblbnutí.....


----------



## Hrdlodus

Zde jsou všechny možné varianty slovosledu:

V některých podnicích je v poslední době docela problém se domluvit česky.
V některých podnicích je v poslední době docela problém domluvit se česky.
V některých podnicích je v poslední době domluvit se česky docela problém.


Nicméně zlato se nechalo hledat dále.
Nicméně zlato se hledat nechalo dále.
Další varianty jsou teoreticky také možné - ale spíše z literárních či poetických důvodů.

Je dobře, že se Zeman neúčastní významných událostí.
Je dobře, že Zeman se neúčastní významných událostí.
Je dobře, že se Zeman významných událostí neúčastní.
Je dobře, že Zeman se významných událostí neúčastní.
Je dobře, že významných událostí se Zeman neúčastní.
Je dobře, že významných událostí se neúčastní Zeman. (Zde je oproti ostatním variantám mírně posunut význam. Varianty předchozí referovaly o Zemanovi, tato varianta referuje o významných událostech. (Ale stále, jak jsem psal v jiném vlákně, důraz je na posledním slově/sousloví.))
Další varianty jsou teoreticky také možné - ale spíše z literárních či poetických důvodů.


A pro zábavu přikládám slovní hříčky:
Nesnese se se sestrou.
Má obsese se se sesekáváním větví z vrcholu topolů nedá srovnávat.


----------

